# Christmas Spending and the Economic Situation



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have you changed your spending patterns this season based on the economic situation? A lot of stores are predicting a less than favourable shopping season. WalMart has even taken the step of opening 24 hrs through the Christmas shopping season.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in Future shop with my wife the other night. I'm looking for this portable nintendo game that my daughter wants. She wants it in pink. They don't have any, the shipments back ordered and the won't be here for Christmas. So we figured she'll have to do with the silver model. So we look for the list of about 5 games that she wants. Not a single one are in stock in any FS store and they don't know when they will be in. We look for something that my son wants. Ooops none of those. They don't know when they'll have more. If stores have a problem with sales they need to do something about the supply.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I try not to be extravagant every year. I don't want a spoiled child. She gets 1 "big" gift from Santa and 1 from mommy & Daddy some clothes and stocking ect... I'm just not feeling the Christmas love this year.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I watch it by those things I have to purchase regularly.

Bread a year ago $1.49, today $2.49
Margarine a year ago $2.29 ($.99 on sale) today $2.99 and no sales
Milk a year ago $overpriced, today $overpriced + more $ (there is a shop across the road selling 4L milk in bags for 6 dollars)
Cheese a year ago $4.77 on sale, today 8 to 9 dollars and no sales

At least eggs have not had such an increase, we still get large on sale every second or third week at $1.67 but the grim reality is, what our 400 dollars a month food budget purchased is no where near what that same 400 dollars a month today gets and we are more often than not left scrounging.

However, we try out best in this lightless time of year to have something at least fun if not over the top. Poverty simply means we get creative in how we do that.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

walmart is open 24/7 here anyway.

I've noticed a drastic price increase when it comes to food. they blamed it on the price of oil at first, but what's the excuse now that oil has dropped?
we did most of of our xmas shopping for the kiddo when we were in the US in Sept. dollar was par, taxes were half, it was great.
For ourselves, we bought a couple of big ticket items we needed for the house.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I will spend about the same this year as last. The difference is that my adult children are hurting a bit (temp layoffs and such) and want money instead of gifts. It's understandable and sensible - but it's not anywhere near as much fun.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm a spendaholic.....I'm spending about as much this year as last....my job isn't recession proof - but it is recession resistant compared to other IT jobs....my view of things.....cutting back too much perpetuates the problem....I'm trying to keep the same buying behaviors as much as possible...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are going to scale back a tad this year. With opening the new business in September (which is doing pretty good). We want to make sure we are going to be OK well into 2009, so that means banking whatever we can. So it will be a bit lighter this year for xmas.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> I'm a spendaholic.....I'm spending about as much this year as last....my job isn't recession proof - but it is recession resistant compared to other IT jobs....my view of things.....cutting back too much perpetuates the problem....I'm trying to keep the same buying behaviors as much as possible...


Other than the IT part, this is similar to my situation. We spend lots every year (3 kids, large extended family, decent income) and this year will be no different. My wife would kill me or kick me if I suggested cutting back


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By curtailing spending we're all making sure that this economic slowdown is a self fulfilling prophesy.

It's like someone announces a recession and we all say, ok, let's make sure it happens by hanging on to our pennies. If you work at a car maker would you tell your friends not to go out and buy that new car?


Jut my $0.02.

I say F%$k it! Damn the torpedoes!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well we have demanding kids  They are getting some money towards what they want. As far as us ... we aren't giving anything. I am going into the shop and finishing LAST years present lofu... 

Having said that our version of presents is all yard sale stuff anyway. My wife loves to head to the city in September and cleans up big time . Last year is was hardshell guitar case for $10. This year she snagged herself a yamaha tenor sax for $100. I have a pro repairman that I just met ( karma er what ) put it back in shape. I will be responsible for the 2 1/2 hr barter thing we worked out. 

I told my family that I want nothing.


----------



## mushroom-eater (Dec 9, 2008)

I think this Christmas and starting next year will be a wiser spending. Like segregating my monthly income. For my Tithes, savings, Generosity fund , Play fund, Responsibilty fund etc. It's the habit of saving really counts.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What about sort off cutting back and cautious about the future?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, I didn't know how to vote. Yes, I am concerned for the future, but I am confident the future will improve.........just not sure its going to happen in 2009.

I, like GC started my own company last month so I face some challenges ahead. My wife and I always exceed our set spending limit for Christmas but this year we made budget. With 11 nephews and nieces we decided this was the year to stick to our guns.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well the daughter will be getting some ca$h, the grand kids a few "trinkets"....the odd gift card...."crafty" gifts for friends....the missus, as usual, doesn't know what she wants????...she did decide, the bass I just ordered and I paid for is her gift too me????????????...figures....there goes my annual gift of socks & undies.......around the "farm" (est 1882) there are $$$ emergencies all year around....last X-mas was a new septic tank, what a treat...Oh yeah I almost forgot the new hot water heater....the year before at X-mas was the new 200amp service,(was 60 amp) (absolutely nothing to do with the "shop/jam hall")....and the new deep well pump (182 ft)....the year before X-mas was spray foam and board & batton for the house........last week a nearly new oil furnace, complete with new cement pad.........and so it goes.......bah humbug.......actually it can be gift time any time of the year at 4 Winds as wants and needs come along (and deals).........so the spending will be kept in check as always........the RIFF WRATH family (and friends) are certainly anything but the "average" Canadian consumers...thank goodness for the "barter/karma" system....oh, did I mention the just done and the up and coming truck repairs.....dang


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A lot of stores are predicting a less than favourable shopping season.



I work retail, there has been no drop at all. In my opinion the media is making it seem worse than it is(not that everything is ok) and some stores are saying things to create a false image to consumers. People will think that sales are bad so they will put everything on for really cheap. This of course will get people spending. Is it working? Maybe, my company doesn't do things like that. Any sale flyers I've seen recently(I read them all) are no different than a year ago. So either the store/media's plan is working to get people spending or people just have money to spend. I don't know which is the truth. 

As for me, yes I will be spending a bit less this year. But only because the truck needs a new battery, I just bought a new TV and my dental benifits maxed out for the year but I still need more work done.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was no "I'm a cheap bastard 365 days a year" category.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting poll data. I might have to add that category for hammer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm one of the lucky ones whose employment is secure, who isn't bothered about saving for retirement, and who doesn't have investments in anything. I'm not wealthy by any stretch, but I have and earn what I need, and haven't made any rash decisions or commitments that oblige more than I have. Aside from the odd patriotic family trip and obligations to visit in-laws, I do not vacation, I don't piss away money on entertainment (no $250 Neil Young tickets for me), I pretty much acquired all the computing power I need for the next 5 years several years ago, and TV screens larger than 9" don't really impress me that much. So downturns pass over me entirely. At the same time, I like to think that it's not such a bad idea to go cheaper on gifts, and sink that money into charity. I'm not exactly Mother Theresa in that regard, but I' d like to feel a little more free to respond to requests from the many we're inundated with. The Gretsch will just have to wait.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I am spending less, but that's because it was time to curtail spending on my adult relatives and only spending on the kids. I don't mind spending on my adult relatives, but when my gifts are coming from the dollar store and nobody spends any time/effort, what's the point.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I just started a new job last week, a technical position in a retail chain, and we are quite busy. Of course we're in a busy downtown location. I have a brother who is a business consultant who hasn't been drawing a salary for the last 3 months because his clients are banks and car companies, and a brother-in-law who lost his job the same day I got mine. He worked for the same company for over 30 years and was terminated without notice.

This recession started out as a financial crisis and is working its way down to the economy which is just beginning to be affected in Canada, which has the soundest economy in the world. We're not too bad off now but the U.S will drag us down eventually.

Out of stock items in stores are because of the nearly stalled state of world shipping. The cost of fuel has dropped but other factors like insurance and shipping rates are making it very tight for goods being shipped from overseas. Demand is down so shipping rates drop and they won't ship unless payment is guaranteed at the destination so they have a very narrow profit margin. They wait until a ship is fully loaded and they sail at a slower speed for maximum fuel efficiency.

I'm glad I'm working again but I'm not living beyond my means. I gave up credit cards several years ago. Spend all you want but don't go in debt, and try to pay off debt in a recession.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I just started a new job last week, a technical position in a retail chain, and we are quite busy. Of course we're in a busy downtown location. I have a brother who is a business consultant who hasn't been drawing a salary for the last 3 months because his clients are banks and car companies, and a brother-in-law who lost his job the same day I got mine. He worked for the same company for over 30 years and was terminated without notice.
> 
> This recession started out as a financial crisis and is working its way down to the economy which is just beginning to be affected in Canada, which has the soundest economy in the world. We're not too bad off now but the U.S will drag us down eventually.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear that you're working, but sorry to hear about your brother and brother-in-law. Unfortunately, there is no such thing as job security anymore. I think more people need to wake up to that reality, not that I want to see people out of work.

I have been turfed a number of times and even once after being hired permanently from temp for them to let me go three months later because they found somebody to replace me, whom the bosses knew personally. I am a BIG believer in karma, and the person that replaced me, upped and quit after two weeks! :food-smiley-004:

Very wise words about credit cards!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> There was no "I'm a cheap bastard 365 days a year" category.


This is my wife's definition of me !!


----------



## ElectricMahatma (Oct 26, 2008)

I just found out that all my savings from my current Canada posting will be spent in extending our family home . I was hoping to save big time from this trip but I guess it wouldnt turn out that way . Here's to hoping for a better economy and wishing I do not get fired :food-smiley-004: 

As for christmas gifts, I already got mine (an ESP) and wouldnt be buying anything else.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm planning on scaling back anyway--economic hard times or not.
I just think most of the spending people do is wasteful and poor stewardship of their money (Of course, if anybody wants to buy some gear or a music store gift card--well, that's another story.)

Oddly enough, other than my parents on five occasions over the years, I've rarely received a music gear gift.

It's not like it's a secret I play guitar.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't let the whole situation stop me from spending, I've actually spent more this year than the previous years. Plus I just bought myself some way over-priced gifts... the kinds I usually wouldn't spend much money on. I was stimulating the economy, honest...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I wouldn't say we are cutting back this year, haven't used plastic for a number of years. My kid is 19 and has what she needs as do all of us. We just buy whatever whenever we need/want it.

I like a Christmas with all the fixin's, stay at home, a nice fire, glass of wine, etc but not looking fwd to going to my parent's, (again), this year, I do it for Mom but it's like "Christmas with enemies".


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I like a Christmas with all the fixin's, stay at home, a nice fire, glass of wine, etc but not looking fwd to going to my parent's, (again), this year, I do it for Mom but it's like "Christmas with enemies".


Hey, isn't that what Christmas is all about? :smile: I already warned DH about quarelling with his Mom.. I want a NICE Christmas!! Is that too much to ask? LOL!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I do it for Mom but it's like "Christmas with enemies".


GLAD I don't have that scene :smile:. This year is hard because of when xmas falls in midweek. Getting my two sisters together ( all that's left) with retail and government work schedules is impossible. My sis inlaws are here all the time anyway and we are all good friends.

With any luck I will get to stay home and play the new guitar I putting together. *That* is causing me stress ... kind of like shaking the box but it's already open :banana:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ..the missus, as usual, doesn't know what she wants


LOL! Don't you get it yet? that really means we want to see if yo've bee paying attention to what we've been coveting over the last year... OR We just want you to buy something we would never buy for ourselves!!! Good luck with that!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I hear ya Starbuck......she had a "blonde" moment about 2 weeks ago......was just stating to tell me what she wanted and completely lost the thought......there's me on the edge of my seat, calculator in hand......oh well, everyone can always use more nickers and socks.....lol......can't wait to see her face.......they'll either be too skimpy or "these make my butt look big"....................lol


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I hear ya Starbuck......she had a "blonde" moment about 2 weeks ago......was just stating to tell me what she wanted and completely lost the thought......there's me on the edge of my seat, calculator in hand......oh well, everyone can always use more nickers and socks.....lol......can't wait to see her face.......they'll either be too skimpy or "these make my butt look big"....................lol


See? YOU GOT IT GOIN ON! You know the drill already. Man, we're that bad eh? Poor Men!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

So far I have spent $210.00, including gst, on a guitar and a practice amp. That may me all for me.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Paul said:


> There are only two possible options when buying clothing for a wife. If I buy something too small, the obvious answer is "I'm Fat!!!!!" If I buy something too large, the obvious answer is "You think I'm Fat!!!!!!"
> 
> Buying the correct size is an impossibility.


:bow: GIFT CARDS solves the problem. Put the card in a VERY large bar of chocolate and have that bar stuck in a bubbling water food massager!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> :bow: GIFT CARDS solves the problem. Put the card in a VERY large bar of chocolate and have that bar stuck in a bubbling water food massager!


You did mean "foot" didn't you?

I will not buy clothing for a woman unless it's a scarf or gloves. It has cost me too many houses in the past :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

wow, sounds like someone with a grump about gift cards. However, for apparel or other body adornments that is the only way I will go. Though in doing so, I wasn't kidding about the presentation of the card (and yes, just being flipped a card is so in our star system, begining and ending with Uranus), I did it that way a few years back, the card was the most expensive part but the finding of the card was fun and she loves the FOOT (dang) massager still. The cloths are gone and so is the chocolate but that massager still does tireless duty.

This year, some Buddhist items, and tea are what are most likely to find their way in wrappers here.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

In my family, if we spend more money around the holidays than otherwise, its purely coincidental (e.g.: b/c we need to buy something for the winter, or because we go skiing)... so if we're spending less this season, its because we're spending less generally, though I don't think thats true... yet.

Myself, I'm cheap all around the year... though that might also have something to do with me being a student and relying on my parents' money at the moment.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> wow, sounds like someone with a grump about gift cards. However, for apparel or other body adornments that is the only way I will go.


Well unless you have some specific apparel in mind, gift cards are somewhat impersonal. AND stores make such a killing on all the unredeemed cash, I mean how many people who have say $1.50 left on that card redeem it? Can you say Cash Grab? My husband drives me crazy cause he's not creative when it comes to gift giving and I have to tell him what I want then he'll go get it. I know I sound somewhat spoiled, but I'd really like him to pick something personal that I'd love (not necessarily expensive either) just MHO. All women are NOT created equal.... Happy Shopping!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

:smile:


Paul said:


> Which is why men don't have a _Hindu's chance in Heaven_* of ever getting it right. What works with one woman is poison to another. I was in my 30's before somebody told me that the colour of flowers has special significance to women, and that no two women have the same colour code.
> 
> *credit: Ned Flanders, 744 Evergreen Terrace, Springfield, USA


You are correct and as for the flowers? you COMPLETELY lost me there, I would be so greateful to get ANY flowers that I could care less about the color or the make! :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've dropped some hints about the new Brad Paisley album. We'll see if that pays off.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I've dropped some hints about the new Brad Paisley album. We'll see if that pays off.


You'll probably get a paisley tie :tongue:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well if I got a paisley Tele by mistake that wouldn't be so bad either.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not going to change my Xmas spending habits to much. I _will_ make an effort to limit my gear buying to Canada but sometimes a lack of choice makes that impossible.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> Buying flowers is, in the cynical sense, the gift of compost, just not quite yet. Could I be any less romantic?


HA compost would be an acceptable gift around the Canadian Shield... 

No two women are alike that's for sure.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> There are only two possible options when buying clothing for a wife. If I buy something too small, the obvious answer is "I'm Fat!!!!!" If I buy something too large, the obvious answer is "You think I'm Fat!!!!!!"
> 
> Buying the correct size is an impossibility.


Take my advice Paul...do not buy your wife clothes. You guys generally are clueless when it comes to this subject. Believe me, I am speaking from experience. Better to stick with stuff that you know eg. stuff for any hobbies she has, music she likes, DVDs etc... you get the drift.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

fortunately for me, the downturn means im busy, working harder for the same cash. body getting sore.
dont have to buy anything really.
im gonna spend this xmas, like the last few previous ones, hiding in my apartment, resting up with a rifle and a bunch of alcohol.:smile:
maybe watch the old planet of the apes movies or something. i reserve the bruce lee collection for new years.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Actually, this is a lesson I learned with women that did not become my wife. It took me a few tries, but I've now been successful in not making my wife miserable for over 10 years. The only relationships I've had that have lasted longer are either with guitars or some fruit-of-the-looms. Superband Waistbands ROCK!!!!
> 
> I did buy my wife a winter coat successfully. She's a teacher and was complaining about being cold on yard duty, so I got her a goose down goretex parka, (just like George Costanza's puffy coat). Other staff wear winter coats to be fashionable and lovely to look at, (and freeze for theri vanity), but my wife is NEVER cold when on yard duty. I got it right once, and I'm smart enough to quit while ahead.


Paul,

I must say that your post has made my rather dreadful day.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Well unless you have some specific apparel in mind, gift cards are somewhat impersonal. AND stores make such a killing on all the unredeemed cash, I mean how many people who have say $1.50 left on that card redeem it? Can you say Cash Grab? My husband drives me crazy cause he's not creative when it comes to gift giving and I have to tell him what I want then he'll go get it. I know I sound somewhat spoiled, but I'd really like him to pick something personal that I'd love (not necessarily expensive either) just MHO. All women are NOT created equal.... Happy Shopping!



WAIT >_> are there stores other than Sears that do gift cards?


_/me :whisper: I do that really, and have always done it right. Just not with apparel or jewellery._


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have nephews that absolutely love getting gift cards. So that's what I get them. It's hard to keep track of what they have--so gift cards are easy to buy, easy to shop for, and the recipients love them.

As for myself I would love a gift card to a music store. Maybe this year I'll finally get that. (Although I loved getting Chapters giftcards last Christmas and then on my last birthday as well.)

But not everybody likes getting them--and so not everybody I buy for gets one.

(As for only having $1.50 left on it--I always go into using a giftcard expecting to spend a bit myself--which is fine by me. Although with the last Chapters giftcard I only spent about $3 extra.)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> :smile:
> 
> You are correct and as for the flowers? you COMPLETELY lost me there, I would be so greateful to get ANY flowers that I could care less about the color or the make! :smile:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to cut back. I have 6-10 people to buy for and mostly in the 100$ range.

I am not worried about the future but I won't be getting myself anything this year. I've already bought enough toys over the course of the year so i don't need an excuse to buy more stuff


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We've been reducing Christmas spending gradually over the years, not due to the economic situation, but just for sanity's sake.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting to see this thread revived...

We have always tried to keep Christmas shopping to a minimum. We pay cash for everything except on-line orders (which we try to keep to a minimum as well - to support local merchants).


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Milkman said:


> By curtailing spending we're all making sure that this economic slowdown is a self fulfilling prophesy.
> 
> It's like someone announces a recession and we all say, ok, let's make sure it happens by hanging on to our pennies. If you work at a car maker would you tell your friends not to go out and buy that new car?
> 
> ...


Don't take it the wrong way but that's all fine and dandy for the people who have steady jobs, this past year was the worst season I've ever seen in over 10 years around the family business so I have to cut back. It doesn't exactly put you in the Christmas mood, but I have to make sure my bills are covered for next month. I hope next season is better but I said that last year too...

I just looked and I quoted a post a couple of years old hahaha. I've got to pay more attention to what I'm doing.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

We've been trying to cut back, not so much on spending (but that too), to kind of manage our kids' expectations - rather than tons and tons of toys, it's a kind of one nice thing each (from Santa), and a few smaller things and grandma usually takes care of stocking stuffers (magazines, chocolate bars for daddy to snack on on christmas day, that kind of thing)... for my wife and myself, we try to keep it reasonable, and the last couple of years, have agreed on something for the house (last year was the first new couch we've ever had), but having to replace our stove recently may put a damper on that for this year. I mostly look forward to 4 days off, and some time spent with my parents and my sister without a whole lot of stress or (hopefully...lol) drama...

maybe it's a result of getting older, but i'm turned off by the excessive marketing and the focus on consumerism at this time of year...'buy this and your family will be saved', 'how could your family love you if you're buying generic brand products' is the message i'm getting, and it has very little to do with what makes this time of year special to me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my family stopped buying gifts for adults years ago. it had gotten to the point where it was just order taking, anyway.
now we all get to look forward to stress-free and expense-free christmas.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Stimulus*. That's the answer to our economic problems. Here's how it works.

It's a cold day in the small Saskatchewan town of Pumphandle and streets are
deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt, and everybody is living on credit.

A Traveller comes to town and lays a $100 bill on the hotel desk saying he
wants to inspect the rooms upstairs to pick one for the night. As soon as he
walks upstairs, the hotel owner grabs the bill and runs next door to pay his
debt to the butcher. The butcher takes the $100 and runs down the street to
retire his debt to the pig farmer. The pig farmer takes the $100 and heads
off to pay his bill to his supplier, Walmart. The guy at Walmart takes the
$100 and runs to pay his debt to the local "lady of the night", who has
also been facing hard times and has had to offer her "services" on credit.
The "lady of the night" rushes to the hotel and pays off her room bill with the hotel
owner. The hotel proprietor then places the $100 back on the counter so the
traveller will not suspect anything. At that moment the traveller comes down the stairs,
states that the rooms are not satisfactory, picks up the $100 bill and leaves. No one produced
anything. No one earned anything...
However, the whole town is now out of debt and looks to the future with a
lot more optimism.

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how a "stimulus package" works.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Well, I watch it by those things I have to purchase regularly.
> 
> Bread a year ago $1.49, today $2.49
> Margarine a year ago $2.29 ($.99 on sale) today $2.99 and no sales
> ...


Keeper, I may have said this before but with all your troubles, you have a great attitude. Too bad you didn't live a little closer to the border. Dairy products, bread, gas, chicken & turkey and a few other products save me about $1500.00-$2500.00 every year. Here's an example: Milk is $2.00 for a U.S. gallon and gas is around $3.45 a U.S. gallon.


----------



## gretschfan (Dec 13, 2011)

*When is enough, enough*

Christmas has become commercial as we all know. However, in 30 short years it has reached a critical stage. When I was 10, 33 years ago we would get one or two gifts and a stocking. The real gift of Christmas for me was when my family would come over for dinner and my uncle would bring out his old Gibson acoustic after dinner and we would have "open mic" night for the rest of the evening. The worse the singing the more we laughed. I caught the music bug from those evenings and thank my uncle each time I pick up my guitar. I could be the one playing the songs for my own open mic night on Christmas day but now, it is all about the XtendoStaion 3D or whatever the latest video game console is. Sad sad sad ..... Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone regardless. It is still a wonderful time of the year, and I will play and sing and think of my uncle on the 25th even if I do it alone while everyone else is gaming.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This year the house will be full of family. My son and his lady and Gia will be here along with my stepson. The grand-daughters and their dad will be here in the morning and the grandsons with their mom and dad will be here via video conferencing along with my two brothers and sister and their families. Technology comes in handy sometimes. Am I spending more money this year? Yup, I spoil my grandkids but they've grown and the t-shirts etc. we buy them have increased in price. The little toy cars now have motors and remotes, the watches actually have to tell time and the cameras have to take pictures. So be it. Now all I have to do is figure out what to buy the wife and I'll be set. Anyway, have a good Christmas. And if you're in the Red Deer area Xmas day and see some fool on a Harley slipping around, it's probably me. I might not go far but I've gone for a ride on almost every Xmas day for more than 30 years.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gretschfan said:


> but now, it is all about the XtendoStaion 3D or whatever the latest video game console is. Sad sad sad .....


This reminds me of when my sister and her husband would visit us on their summer holidays. My sister''s husband played guitar and sang (actually very well). We would all get together(30-40 family members) down at the lake, have a corn boil and by brother-in-law would play and we would all sing until the late, late hours. It was always a good time and something we all looked forward to.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> *Stimulus*. That's the answer to our economic problems. Here's how it works.
> 
> It's a cold day in the small Saskatchewan town of Pumphandle and streets are
> deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt, and everybody is living on credit.
> ...


That's a good one 101! 

the only problem with the government stimulus packages is that the money they pump into the economy is created out of thin air by banks, and lent to the government who has to pay interest on that $, and of course the debt burden falls on the tax-payer. 

Like Henry Ford said a hundred years ago: "_It is well that the people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system, for if they did, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning."

_encouraging people to spend $ to get us out of a recession that was created by an insane monetary system to start with is absurb imo.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

RE Walmart's hours, the Walmart in my town has been open 24 hours for the last 3 Christmas's. 

I spent about the as I always have. I have never been a massive Christmas spender though, my girlfriend and I have a set budget that is the same for each person we buy for.

It helps that my family has become practical over the last few years. None of us have any issue with gift cards. It allows the people buying to have a budget, and it means the people receiving are getting a gift they will actually use.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just the wife and I this year, but this is the first year we are doing anything since we lost a child 6 years ago. So, we may not think the future is all rosy, but we did spend more than the normal that has been. The rest of the kids are all working retail and can't get away, so we are going to get together later in the year.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your child. Some of my siblings have experienced this tragedy and it seems true that you never get over it. Instead you just get used to it with each day, month and year getting more bearable. I hope the time is doing the same for you, your wife and your family. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow. this is an old thread.

Jim, sorry to hear about your loss. 

as for the OP, i was oddly not too worried last year and got by fine during the recession. this year has been abnormally costly for me. I did spend a little extra on gifts this year compared to last year but I did not buy myself a present as I usually drop $500 or so on myself. Apparently I didn't get myself anything last year either, but splurged huge time in the new year last year on a 339 and a 58RI which,...kind of cancelled out not buying myself something.

Going to have to buckle down in the new year I think.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> *Stimulus*. That's the answer to our economic problems. Here's how it works.
> 
> It's a cold day in the small Saskatchewan town of Pumphandle and streets are
> deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt, and everybody is living on credit.
> ...


I think that's cute, but sadly out of date.
heres why: man walks into store, spends $100 . $2 of it go to the store staff. $10 goes to the ownership group of the retailer, probably located in another country. $5. goes to the importer/distribution network. The remainder goes to China or wherever the good we're obtained from, never to be seen again. 
That is why stimulus is pretty much ineffective as anything more than a temporary band aid. The country will still inevitably bleed to death unless real solutions are implemented. 
But it does buy votes for whichever crook is in power for now.


----------

